# Killer Puppy



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

http://dogatar.com/lost-killer-puppy/


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

LOL! Priceless


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

hehe


----------

